# Trace State Park



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

We had fun today. Wish a few of yall could have made it out there to ride with us. Mudlift brought about 10 people with him from TN and i had 3 with me. There were a few other that joined in riding that were camping there. Heres a video. I'll post some more later.

I know the quality is crappy but i shot these vids with a picture camera.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres another. I'll post some more along with some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Few more videos.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Few random pics.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

It happens :bigok:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Few more pics.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

We made it home in one piece :bigok:


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Great Vids. Where is Trace State Park??


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Its in between Tupelo and Pontotoc MS


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Great thanks. I see everyone had a helmet on is it required?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looked like a good time!!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

We had a super good time. 

Yep you have to have a helmet to ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a good time!


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

I went on this ride Saturday it was a great time. This place is stones throw from my house. There was alot of awsome rides and some real nice folks. I had a great time. Thanks Metal Man for letting me know about it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres some more pics of the ride Mudlift posted up on kawiecentrel.

http://s428.photobucket.com/albums/qq2/mudlift/Trace%20State%20Park%203-21-09/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's one sexy brute


----------



## mudlift (Mar 24, 2009)

BigP said:


> that's one sexy brute


Show is, I built it. 
Just joined the forum, cause Metal Man made me....JK. Great site & I'm glad to be here. We had a big time at the Trace. We're gonna do it again in a few weeks.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm. I smell a new sponsor


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

That bad boy looks even better in person. The orange Tennessee Volunteer bike was awesome looking as well.

Good to see you joined up Mudlift.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Great pics and vids! Wish i could ride for a living..
Are those orange plastics the real deal?


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Mudlift I addmired that bike all day it is sweet.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

No there custom painted. But look flat out awesome up close. Its hard to tell from the pics i posted but mudlift may have some better ones that really show them.


----------



## mudlift (Mar 24, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> No there custom painted. But look flat out awesome up close. Its hard to tell from the pics i posted but mudlift may have some better ones that really show them.


 It was green plastic & we had it painted & airbrushed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks **** good!


----------



## MSbruteabuser (Mar 23, 2009)

i was lucky enough to be on that ride.. i stuck out real good w/ the chrome helmet! great ride, awesome bikes, and it was great to meet all ya'll


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good to meat you as well. I meant to ask you your user name. Now i know.:bigok:


----------



## mudlift (Mar 24, 2009)

MSbruteabuser said:


> i was lucky enough to be on that ride.. i stuck out real good w/ the chrome helmet! great ride, awesome bikes, and it was great to meet all ya'll


Good to meet you too. It was a great time. You better continue to take care of Billy's daughter or he will kill you! JK, I think you have earned Billy's trust.


----------



## MSbruteabuser (Mar 23, 2009)

Metalman I wanna know all the details about this Arkansas ride.. if it don't effect talladega, I may go.
Mudlift, I'm takin care of her n it looks lik I've gained a little trust in 6 years haha but u have a lift in stock for 09 420 straight axle? I'm tryin to get u some business..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wait. what? arkansas?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah BigP,we gonna go riding in AR May 1-3 at Slumlords place. I think its in Magnolia AR.

You can read about it here http://www.kawiecentral.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13165 MSbruteabuser


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome videos.......wish it wasnt so far!!

I used to work for a company out of Saltillo......nice drive from here


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah Kurly thats a pretty long trip from here to SC.

What company did you work for?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah BigP,we gonna go riding in AR May 1-3 at Slumlords place. I think its in Magnolia AR.
> 
> You can read about it here http://www.kawiecentral.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13165 MSbruteabuser


mmm, i need in on this


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

It was Wabi America. They just sold to Casey Ind few months back. Cant remember the name of the company before Wabi bought them. Nice country out there.


----------

